# [solved] Neuinstallation: KDE: undefined reference to...

## Finswimmer

Hi,

bei meinem neuen Laptop Sony Vaio vpceb1z1e kommen diese Fehler:

Ich nutze amd64. 

Die CPU ist: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU       M 430  @ 2.27GHz

CFLAGS="-march=native"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

Das ist doch soweit alles richtig?

SOLVED:

emerge -C $(qlist -IC kde); emerge kdebase-startkde

Vorher habe ich es mit --jobs 5 und alles auf einmal aus einer anderen world file gemacht.

Da hat er sich wohl irgendwo verschluckt...

plasma-workspace-4.4.2

```
Linking CXX shared module ../../../../lib/plasma_engine_metadata.so                                                                                                                                                                                

Linking CXX shared module ../../../../lib/plasma_engine_nowplaying.so                                                                                                                                                                              

[ 59%] Building CXX object plasma/generic/dataengines/mouse/CMakeFiles/plasma_engine_mouse.dir/plasma_engine_mouse_automoc.o                                                                                                                       

[ 59%] Built target plasma_engine_metadata                                                                                                                                                                                                         

Scanning dependencies of target plasma_engine_systemmonitor

CMakeFiles/plasma_engine_nowplaying.dir/playerinterface/juk.o: In function `Juk::isRunning()':                                                                                                                                                     

juk.cpp:(.text+0xcdc): undefined reference to `OrgKdeJukPlayerInterface::OrgKdeJukPlayerInterface(QString const&, QString const&, QDBusConnection const&, QObject*)'                                                                               

CMakeFiles/plasma_engine_nowplaying.dir/playerinterface/juk.o: In function `Juk::Juk(PlayerFactory*)':                                                                                                                                             

juk.cpp:(.text+0xf2f): undefined reference to `OrgKdeJukPlayerInterface::OrgKdeJukPlayerInterface(QString const&, QString const&, QDBusConnection const&, QObject*)'                                                                               

CMakeFiles/plasma_engine_nowplaying.dir/playerinterface/juk.o: In function `Juk::Juk(PlayerFactory*)':                                                                                                                                             

juk.cpp:(.text+0x10b7): undefined reference to `OrgKdeJukPlayerInterface::OrgKdeJukPlayerInterface(QString const&, QString const&, QDBusConnection const&, QObject*)'                                                                              

CMakeFiles/plasma_engine_nowplaying.dir/playerinterface/mpris/mpris.o: In function `Mpris::setup()':                                                                                                                                               

mpris.cpp:(.text+0x12ea): undefined reference to `MprisPlayer::MprisPlayer(QString const&, QString const&, QDBusConnection const&, QObject*)'                                                                                                      

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status                                                                                                                                                                                                                

make[2]: *** [lib/plasma_engine_nowplaying.so] Error 1                                                                                                                                                                                             

make[1]: *** [plasma/generic/dataengines/nowplaying/CMakeFiles/plasma_engine_nowplaying.dir/all] Error 2                                                                                                                                           

make[1]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....                          
```

kde-base/libkdepim-4.4.2

```
Linking CXX shared library ../lib/libkdepim.so                                                                                                                                                                                                     

CMakeFiles/kdepim.dir/kdepim_automoc.o: In function `KPIM::TreeWidget::qt_metacall(QMetaObject::Call, int, void**)':                                                                                                                               

kdepim_automoc.cpp:(.text+0x1cb): undefined reference to `KPIM::TreeWidget::slotHeaderContextMenuRequested(QPoint const&)'

kdepim_automoc.cpp:(.text+0x1e7): undefined reference to `KPIM::TreeWidget::slotToggleColumnActionTriggered(bool)'

CMakeFiles/kdepim.dir/kdepim_automoc.o:(.data.rel.ro._ZTVN4KPIM10TreeWidgetE[vtable for KPIM::TreeWidget]+0x168): undefined reference to `KPIM::TreeWidget::changeEvent(QEvent*)'

CMakeFiles/kdepim.dir/kdepim_automoc.o:(.data.rel.ro._ZTVN4KPIM10TreeWidgetE[vtable for KPIM::TreeWidget]+0x330): undefined reference to `KPIM::TreeWidget::fillHeaderContextMenu(KMenu*, QPoint const&)'

CMakeFiles/kdepim.dir/addressesdialog.o: In function `KPIM::AddressesDialog::searchLdap()':

addressesdialog.cpp:(.text+0x5ee): undefined reference to `KPIM::LdapSearchDialog::LdapSearchDialog(QWidget*, char const*)'

CMakeFiles/kdepim.dir/addressesdialog.o: In function `KPIM::AddressesDialog::ldapSearchResult()':

addressesdialog.cpp:(.text+0x60b7): undefined reference to `KPIM::LdapSearchDialog::selectedEMails() const'

CMakeFiles/kdepim.dir/kincidencechooser.o: In function `KPIM::KIncidenceChooser::showDiff()':

kincidencechooser.cpp:(.text+0xdb8): undefined reference to `KPIM::HTMLDiffAlgoDisplay::HTMLDiffAlgoDisplay(QWidget*)'

kincidencechooser.cpp:(.text+0x1309): undefined reference to `KPIM::CalendarDiffAlgo::CalendarDiffAlgo(KCal::Incidence*, KCal::Incidence*)'

kincidencechooser.cpp:(.text+0x1349): undefined reference to `KPIM::DiffAlgo::setLeftSourceTitle(QString const&)'

kincidencechooser.cpp:(.text+0x13c0): undefined reference to `KPIM::DiffAlgo::setRightSourceTitle(QString const&)'

kincidencechooser.cpp:(.text+0x14a7): undefined reference to `KPIM::DiffAlgo::addDisplay(KPIM::DiffAlgoDisplay*)'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

```

```
$emerge --info

Portage 2.2_rc67 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/kde, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.10.1-r1, 2.6.34-rc5 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.34-rc5-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i5_CPU_M_430_@_2.27GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 23 Apr 2010 12:00:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p37

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.10

dev-lang/python:     2.6.4-r1

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.1.0_beta1

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r3

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc:       4.3.4

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ABI="amd64"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

ACCEPT_PROPERTIES="*"

ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci"

ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol"

ANT_HOME="/usr/share/ant"

APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias"

ARCH="amd64"

ASFLAGS_x86="--32"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CCACHE_DIR="/var/tmp-2/ccache"

CCACHE_SIZE="2G"

CDEFINE_amd64="__x86_64__"

CDEFINE_x86="__i386__"

CFLAGS="-march=native"

CFLAGS_x86="-m32"

CHECKREQS_ACTION="error"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CHOST_amd64="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CHOST_x86="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CLEAN_DELAY="5"

COLLISION_IGNORE="/lib/modules"

COLORFGBG="15;0"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /etc/conf.d/local.start /etc/fstab /etc/init.d/keymaps /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 /etc/rc.conf /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CVS_RSH="ssh"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native"

DEFAULT_ABI="amd64"

DISPLAY=":0.0"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EDITOR="/bin/nano"

ELIBC="glibc"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="-avt --fail-clean"

EMERGE_WARNING_DELAY="10"

EPREFIX=""

EROOT="/"

FEATURES="assume-digests ccache collision-protect distlocks fail-clean fixpackages news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FETCHCOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -t 5 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

GCC_SPECS=""

GDK_USE_XFT="1"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

HISTCONTROL="ignoredups:erasedups"

HOME="/home/tobi"

INFOPATH="/usr/share/info:/usr/share/binutils-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/2.18/info:/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.4/info"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard evdev mouse synaptics"

JAVAC="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm/bin/javac"

JAVACC_HOME="/usr/share/javacc/"

JAVA_HOME="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm"

JDK_HOME="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm"

KERNEL="linux"

KONSOLE_DBUS_SERVICE=":1.0"

KONSOLE_DBUS_SESSION="/Sessions/5"

LANGUAGE=""

LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LDFLAGS_x86="-m elf_i386"

LESS="-R -M --shift 5"

LESSOPEN="|lesspipe.sh %s"

LIBDIR_amd64="lib64"

LIBDIR_amd64_fbsd="lib64"

LIBDIR_ppc="lib32"

LIBDIR_ppc64="lib64"

LIBDIR_sparc32="lib32"

LIBDIR_sparc64="lib64"

LIBDIR_x86="lib32"

LIBDIR_x86_fbsd="lib32"

LINGUAS="en_GB de"

LOGNAME="tobi"

LS_COLORS="rs=0:di=01;34:ln=01;36:mh=00:pi=40;33:so=01;35:do=01;35:bd=40;33;01:cd=40;33;01:or=01;05;37;41:mi=01;05;37;41:su=37;41:sg=30;43:ca=30;41:tw=30;42:ow=34;42:st=37;44:ex=01;32:*.tar=01;31:*.tgz=01;31:*.arj=01;31:*.taz=01;31:*.lzh=01;31:*.lzma=01;31:*.tlz=01;31:*.txz=01;31:*.zip=01;31:*.z=01;31:*.Z=01;31:*.dz=01;31:*.gz=01;31:*.lz=01;31:*.xz=01;31:*.bz2=01;31:*.bz=01;31:*.tbz=01;31:*.tbz2=01;31:*.tz=01;31:*.deb=01;31:*.rpm=01;31:*.jar=01;31:*.rar=01;31:*.ace=01;31:*.zoo=01;31:*.cpio=01;31:*.7z=01;31:*.rz=01;31:*.jpg=01;35:*.jpeg=01;35:*.gif=01;35:*.bmp=01;35:*.pbm=01;35:*.pgm=01;35:*.ppm=01;35:*.tga=01;35:*.xbm=01;35:*.xpm=01;35:*.tif=01;35:*.tiff=01;35:*.png=01;35:*.svg=01;35:*.svgz=01;35:*.mng=01;35:*.pcx=01;35:*.mov=01;35:*.mpg=01;35:*.mpeg=01;35:*.m2v=01;35:*.mkv=01;35:*.ogm=01;35:*.mp4=01;35:*.m4v=01;35:*.mp4v=01;35:*.vob=01;35:*.qt=01;35:*.nuv=01;35:*.wmv=01;35:*.asf=01;35:*.rm=01;35:*.rmvb=01;35:*.flc=01;35:*.avi=01;35:*.fli=01;35:*.flv=01;35:*.gl=01;35:*.dl=01;35:*.xcf=01;35:*.xwd=01;35:*.yuv=01;35:*.cgm=01;35:*.emf=01;35:*.axv=01;35:*.anx=01;35:*.ogv=01;35:*.ogx=01;35:*.pdf=00;32:*.ps=00;32:*.txt=00;32:*.patch=00;32:*.diff=00;32:*.log=00;32:*.tex=00;32:*.doc=00;32:*.aac=00;36:*.au=00;36:*.flac=00;36:*.mid=00;36:*.midi=00;36:*.mka=00;36:*.mp3=00;36:*.mpc=00;36:*.ogg=00;36:*.ra=00;36:*.wav=00;36:*.axa=00;36:*.oga=00;36:*.spx=00;36:*.xspf=00;36:"

MAIL="/var/mail/tobi"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

MANPATH="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm/man:/usr/local/share/man:/usr/share/man:/usr/share/binutils-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/2.18/man:/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.4/man:/etc/java-config/system-vm/man/:/opt/opera/share/man"

MULTILIB_ABIS="amd64 x86"

MULTILIB_STRICT_DENY="64-bit.*shared object"

MULTILIB_STRICT_DIRS="/lib32 /lib /usr/lib32 /usr/lib /usr/kde/*/lib32 /usr/kde/*/lib /usr/qt/*/lib32 /usr/qt/*/lib /usr/X11R6/lib32 /usr/X11R6/lib"

MULTILIB_STRICT_EXEMPT="(perl5|gcc|gcc-lib|binutils|eclipse-3|debug|portage)"

NETBEANS="apisupport cnd groovy gsf harness ide identity j2ee java mobility nb php profiler soa visualweb webcommon websvccommon xml"

OPENGL_PROFILE="xorg-x11"

PAGER="/usr/bin/less"

PATH="/bin:/home/tobi/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.3.4:/usr/local/bin/:/usr/local/sbin/"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_ARCHLIST="ppc x86-openbsd ppc-openbsd ppc64 x86-winnt x86-fbsd ppc-aix alpha arm x86-freebsd s390 amd64 arm-linux x86-macos x64-openbsd ia64-hpux hppa x86-netbsd amd64-linux ia64-linux x86 sparc-solaris x64-freebsd sparc64-solaris x86-linux x64-macos sparc m68k-mint ia64 mips ppc-macos x86-interix hppa-hpux amd64-fbsd x64-solaris mips-irix m68k sh x86-solaris sparc-fbsd"

PORTAGE_BINHOST_CHUNKSIZE="3000"

PORTAGE_BIN_PATH="/usr/lib64/portage/bin"

PORTAGE_COMPRESS_EXCLUDE_SUFFIXES="css gif htm[l]? jp[e]?g js pdf png"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_DEBUG="0"

PORTAGE_DEPCACHEDIR="/var/cache/edb/dep"

PORTAGE_ECLASS_WARNING_ENABLE="0"

PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="log warn error"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILFROM="portage@localhost"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILSUBJECT="[portage] ebuild log for ${PACKAGE} on ${HOST}"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILURI="root"

PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="save_summary echo"

PORTAGE_FETCH_CHECKSUM_TRY_MIRRORS="5"

PORTAGE_FETCH_RESUME_MIN_SIZE="350K"

PORTAGE_GID="250"

PORTAGE_GPG_DIR="/etc/portage/gpg"

PORTAGE_INST_GID="0"

PORTAGE_INST_UID="0"

PORTAGE_NICENESS="19"

PORTAGE_PYM_PATH="/usr/lib64/portage/pym"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_RETRIES="3"

PORTAGE_SYNC_STALE="30"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTAGE_VERBOSE="1"

PORTAGE_WORKDIR_MODE="0700"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/layman/x11 /usr/local/portage/layman/kde /usr/local/portage"

PRELINK_PATH_MASK="/usr/lib64/klibc"

PROFILEHOME=""

PROFILE_ONLY_VARIABLES="ARCH ELIBC KERNEL USERLAND"

PWD="/home/tobi"

PYTHONDONTWRITEBYTECODE="1"

RESUMECOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -c -t 5 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

ROOT="/"

ROOTPATH="/opt/bin:/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.3.4"

RPMDIR="/usr/portage/rpm"

RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18"

SBCL_HOME="/usr/lib64/sbcl"

SBCL_SOURCE_ROOT="/usr/lib64/sbcl/src"

SHELL="/bin/bash"

SHLVL="4"

STAGE1_USE="multilib nptl nptlonly unicode"

SYMLINK_LIB="yes"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

SYSROOT="/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/"

TERM="xterm"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext LINGUAS_en_GB X a52 aac aalib ac3 acl acpi aiglx alsa amd64 apache asf audiofile bash-completion berkdb bitmap-fonts bluetooth branding browserplugin bt87x bzip2 cairo cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt css curl cxx dbus divx divx4linux divx6 dlloader dri dts dvd dvdnav dvdr dvdread ebook emboss encode exif expat fam fbcon fbsplash ffmpeg flac foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif gimp glitz glut gpm gtk gtk2 hal hbci iconv imagemagick imlib java jpeg jpeg2k junit kde kdehiddenvisibility kdrive lcms ldap libnotify lilo live logitech-mouse mad mikmod mmx mmxext mng modules motif mp3 mp4 mpeg mplayer msn mudflap multilib musepack mysql mythtv nas ncurses network networkmanager newspr nls nognome nouveau nptl nptlonly nsplugin nvidia obex offensive ogg opengl openmp osd pam pango pcre pdf perl png pop ppds pppd python qt qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection rtc samba sdl semantic-desktop sensord session slang smtp spell spl sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcltk tcpd tetex thread threads tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode usb vcd vdpau vim-syntax visualization vnc vorbis wmf x264 xcb xcomposite xine xinerama xml xml2 xmms xorg xosd xprint xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard evdev mouse synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en_GB de" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon vesa" 

USER="tobi"

USERLAND="GNU"

USE_EXPAND="ALSA_CARDS ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS APACHE2_MODULES APACHE2_MPMS CAMERAS CROSSCOMPILE_OPTS DVB_CARDS ELIBC FCDSL_CARDS FOO2ZJS_DEVICES FRITZCAPI_CARDS INPUT_DEVICES KERNEL LCD_DEVICES LINGUAS LIRC_DEVICES MISDN_CARDS NETBEANS_MODULES NGINX_MODULES_HTTP NGINX_MODULES_MAIL QEMU_SOFTMMU_TARGETS QEMU_USER_TARGETS RUBY_TARGETS SANE_BACKENDS USERLAND VIDEO_CARDS"

USE_EXPAND_HIDDEN="CROSSCOMPILE_OPTS ELIBC KERNEL USERLAND"

USE_ORDER="env:pkg:conf:defaults:pkginternal:env.d"

VBOX_APP_HOME="/opt/VirtualBox"

VIDEO_CARDS="radeon vesa"

WINDOWID="16777295"

XAUTHORITY="/home/tobi/.Xauthority"

XDG_CONFIG_DIRS="/etc/xdg"

XDG_DATA_DIRS="/usr/local/share:/usr/share"

_="/usr/bin/emerge"

```

Vielen Dank

Tobi

----------

